
Cliqz Ends Operations - MH15
https://cliqz.com/announcement.html
======
MH15
This article on their custom search engine was popular on HN a while back
[https://0x65.dev/blog/2019-12-06/building-a-search-engine-
fr...](https://0x65.dev/blog/2019-12-06/building-a-search-engine-from-
scratch.html)

